
How to build a company where the best ideas win - jcrben
https://www.ted.com/talks/ray_dalio_how_to_build_a_company_where_the_best_ideas_win
======
jcrben
Transcript:
[https://www.ted.com/talks/ray_dalio_how_to_build_a_company_w...](https://www.ted.com/talks/ray_dalio_how_to_build_a_company_where_the_best_ideas_win/transcript)

Has anyone ever worked at a company like this? How was it?

